# Video of My Car Check It Out



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)

HEres the video

not the best but i was bored and did it


----------



## iSelJerseyShore (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool! Sometimes boredom brings out the best creativity 



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## sporttuned (Jul 3, 2006)

erickbotic said:


> HEres the video
> 
> not the best but i was bored and did it


Not bad, I hope you don't mind, I uploaded the video here:

http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=586

And added it to the Bimmerfest group on the site.


----------



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)

sporttuned said:


> Not bad, I hope you don't mind, I uploaded the video here:
> 
> http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=586
> 
> And added it to the Bimmerfest group on the site.


not at all.. thanks


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Hot 2 Deaf!*

That was nice brother. Who was that artist, I really like that song. I am traveling down to Spartanburg, SC next week and I would love to have a few tracks from the artist. PM me the details please.

Nice video, nice ride, great sound!


----------



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)

gbelton said:


> That was nice brother. Who was that artist, I really like that song. I am traveling down to Spartanburg, SC next week and I would love to have a few tracks from the artist. PM me the details please.
> 
> Nice video, nice ride, great sound!


flypside - someday


----------

